# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Excel 2010 - How Can I filter more than 10000 lines

## Twista

Hi,

I have a spreadsheet with 15000 lines. When I add a filter on my header column and try to filter my column, excel states that only the first 10000 lines are only filtered.

How can I filter my entire 15000 lines?

Any help will be grateful.

----------


## JapanDave

Did the book originally come from Excel 2003?

----------


## jppinto

Try saving your sheet as an Excel 2010 sheet first. Excel 2010 doesn't have problems handling that amount of rows.
You can also try the new Excel 2010 Power Pivot to work with your data.

jppinto

----------


## royUK

Filtering 15000 rows in Excel 2010 works for me. Is yours saved as an Excel 2010 workbook?

----------


## nitalkhatri

Hi Twista,

Did you get hte reply?

I am facing the same problem.

- Nital

----------


## kabammi

This is weird.. I found this article http://support.microsoft.com/kb/295971 from microsoft that supposedly applies to 'Excel 2010'. It mentions the 10,000 row limit.

However I find that to not be the case at all! I just tested it on 20,000 rows with unique values (just 1-25000) and filtered for a neighbouring (y applied to 1-20000, and n applied to 20001-25000), and it happily hides rows 20001 to 25000 if I filter for Y only.

.. and I just tested it for 80,000 rows and it still works.

----------


## hard2figure

The limitation is not on the number of lines Excel will filter through but on how many unique items it is placing in the dropdown filter.  

For example, if you have the numbers 1-20,000 in a column and add a filter to that column ... when you try to use the filter you will get the message telling you that it could only list the first 10,000 unique items.  But if you use the custom filter and select "Equals..." and then pick 15000 (which will not be in the list) it will filter through all 20,000 line items and display the line with 15,000 in it.
     And if you still aren't convinced then change 2 or 3 other lines to 15,000 and then try the search again.

This limitation shouldn't be a big deal because lets face it, if I have a list of over 10,000 unique entry items (names, numbers, alphanumeric, whatever) I'm NEVER going to scroll through the dropdown list to find the one I what ... I'm going to use the number or text filter with the "Equals..." or "Begins With..." option - and type it in!

----------


## FDibbins

hard2figure, just fwiw, this thread is over 3 years old, I doubt anyone is still monitoring it...good observation though  :Smilie:

----------


## Bainiet

:Smilie: 

By now the thread is nearly FIVE (5!  :EEK!: ) years old and I ran into the exact problem. That's what I like about forums like this. There's always somebody that already ran into the same problem and fixed it.

Thanks hard2figure, by simply adding some columns to reduce the number of lines, I got the dropdown filter to be working like I wanted to. 

:-)

----------


## Amir2007

> By now the thread is nearly FIVE (5! ) years old and I ran into the exact problem. That's what I like about forums like this. There's always somebody that already ran into the same problem and fixed it.
> 
> Thanks hard2figure, by simply adding some columns to reduce the number of lines, I got the dropdown filter to be working like I wanted to. 
> 
> :-)



hi Bainiet,
you're right.. and I hope it works for me as well!
what do you mean by "simply adding some columns to reduce the number of lines" I don't get how it helps ..!

----------


## protonLeah

@Amir2007,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

*Don't quote whole posts -- it's just clutter.* If you are responding to a post out of sequence, limit quoted content to a few relevant lines that makes clear to whom and what you are responding.

----------


## lolobunney

hello please need a help i need to edit a range in name manager for a defined name range and i can't it is a pale i can't even delete it any suggestion please

----------

